# Any idea what kind of pest this is?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree. I'm thinking mice. Don't use poision, set up traps instead. I used poision once and they croaked in the wall and stunk. Been using traps ever since. Just a thought.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Definitely a mouse or two. The age old mousetrap with peanut butter gets em every time. Just keep the traps out of the way of family pets. Tuck the traps in areas where your pets can't get to them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Palmetto bug


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Palmetto bug


Palmetto bug? Are you serious? If the droppings are this big then the roach would be as big as my cell phone?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

We had palmetto bugs of such size and number in Gainesville that they used to knock over the garbage bag! ;-) But I am thinking you have mice.



miamicuse said:


> Palmetto bug? Are you serious? If the droppings are this big then the roach would be as big as my cell phone?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

OK, an update.

I bought two mouse traps, and put in some baits, small pieces of bread with peanut butter.

The traps didn't catch anything.

The droppings come and go. It occurred with less frequency. Sometimes a few days with nothing, then the droppings came back for a day, then disappeared again. Nothing in the trap.

The droppings are in the lower kitchen cabinets, where doors are closed. So they were able to get in there somehow...and there are holes in the cabinet back for dishwasher hoses, plumbing pipes etc...

The fact that the traps didn't get them, does it mean they are not mice? Palmetto bugs instead?

They coming and going, does it mean whatever it is, it is living outside the house and entering occasionally?

Once I see the droppings I wiped the cabinet floors and walls, sprayed Lysol etc...and may be the odor kept them from coming back consistently?

I have a spot in the outside high up, where there is an opening, presumably to give circulation to the attic. May be it's getting in from there. I can close it with chicken wire or whatever, but I am also afraid that may trap whatever it is inside the house as a result.

Any suggestions?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

No way to 100% determine by that quality of photo if mouse or roach. No way. Only speculation. BUT, I would bet on roach, any day. Mice are not as prevalent in FL as other states. Roaches do produce surprisingly huge poop droppings, blieve it or not. Spray some demon or demand CS on that surface, and Ill bet you will find dead roaches within 2 days. yes, I have been wrong in the past.


----------



## ChristineRudolp (Sep 3, 2014)

It can be palmetto bug or mice. i am not able to identify perfectly through picture.i had same problem in my house. You can contact Robert for a solution: 407-330-2644


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> Just keep the traps out of the way of family pets. Tuck the traps in areas where your pets can't get to them.


You can use a plastic coffee can to keep your pets away from the mouse traps if you need to put them somewhere accessible. 

Take a plastic coffee can and cut some 1 inch sized holes on the side of the can about 1 inch above the floor.. I usually put two or three of them in.

Then put the mouse trap in the can and put the cover on..


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Assume that it may be a roach or Palmetto Bug (which I believe it's just a fancy way to say giant roach right?) how would I confirm that? Should I put down some roach motel or borax or something along side the mouse traps?

Will a standard roach motel work with Palmetto Bugs or do I need a large king size roach resort?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

miamicuse said:


> Assume that it may be a roach or Palmetto Bug (which I believe it's just a fancy way to say giant roach right?) how would I confirm that? Should I put down some roach motel or borax or something along side the mouse traps?
> 
> Will a standard roach motel work with Palmetto Bugs or do I need a large king size roach resort?


boric acid powder is good. FINE powder- make sure no clumps as sometimes it can clump. OR, if you want to kill - like I said- use DEMON, or DEMAND CS. Stop wasting $$ on motels/bait stations.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Find a trapping device that is about 6" square and has a very sticky surface to it. I find these at a local Ace Hardware Store here. The big box apron stores do not carry these, at least here they don't. Lay one of these sticky papers down on the floor and the next morning you will know exactly what is pooping these out.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

If you think the mice are coming in/exiting your home at will (thru holes) i hear blocking holes with steel wool (not plastic like steel wool) as the mice won't fool around with that


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

I agree with setting a glue board down. set it inside the cupboard and shut it so pets and kids can't touch it. then you'll catch whatever it is and can ID it and come up with an addition action plan if needed.


----------



## JD367 (Apr 6, 2015)

If you're usng peanut butter,don't put it onbread for mouse traps. The mice just pull it out,and carry it off.
Smear the peanut butter on the trigger,then set it. the mice will nibble and lick the trigger,and set it off.


----------

